# New (to me) Keltec PF-9



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Haven't shot it yet...














































PS. That's not my rear end. Well, it's mine to play with but not mine as in the one that holds my farts in.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Let us know how that puppy shoots as I was looking at one myself. Standing by.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It was harsh! Surely not a range gun. After 50 rounds, I quit. It's not as harsh as the P3AT though. The trigger is long but smooth. The pistol operated without a hitch. 

Some shots felt fine while some seemed to kick more. I was shooting CCI Blazer Aluminum 115 gr 9mm and in my experience, this ammo is pretty consistent. So I don't think it was the ammo. It was probably the way I was holding the pistol. Being a single stack, it's rather narrow. I guess I have to learn how to grip this pistol, which appears different from the way I grip my XDs. For some odd reason, it seemed easier to handle one handed. So maybe it was in the way I was gripping it.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Prop,
Are you still shooting that PF-9?
The Hogue Handall Jr slip-on rubber sleeve makes a world of difference!
I shot 100rnds with the sleeve - took it off to see what it was like without it and could only get through 2 mags before my web was pink and stinging. I put the Handall back on and shot another 100rnds comfortably.
Worth trying for $10!!
-Scott


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

What's the part # for this sleeve? I haven't seen a sleeve for the pf-9 on their site.


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

propellerhead said:


> It was harsh! Surely not a range gun. After 50 rounds, I quit. It's not as harsh as the P3AT though. The trigger is long but smooth. The pistol operated without a hitch.
> 
> Some shots felt fine while some seemed to kick more. I was shooting CCI Blazer Aluminum 115 gr 9mm and in my experience, this ammo is pretty consistent. So I don't think it was the ammo. It was probably the way I was holding the pistol. Being a single stack, it's rather narrow. I guess I have to learn how to grip this pistol, which appears different from the way I grip my XDs. For some odd reason, it seemed easier to handle one handed. So maybe it was in the way I was gripping it.


I'm feeling your pain. I just got back from the range after 150 rounds through my new pf-9. My trigger finger is killing me!


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice gun! Buds is always out of stock on them so they must be a good lil gun


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I really like my PF9. Wish my holster looked that good!


----------



## IRFemale (Aug 12, 2011)

I've gone through 200 rounds without a sleeve and the recoil doesn't bother me anymore. xDDD Though the web of my hand comes away bruised every time, after a couple rounds my hand goes numb and I can shoot without a problem...When it doesn't jam xDDD


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I love mine, but it is not fun to shoot. I put a Pachmyr Tactical grip sleeve on mine. It's thinner than the Hogue. I used the one for the G23 and trimmed it to fit.


----------

